# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Karaoke...na bashkoi kenga!

## EXODUS

Kendoni yve mo?? as une!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Je i pershendetur EXODUS me...


*

----------


## EXODUS

Shume e vecante Xhenet!!  :buzeqeshje: 

Per ju...

----------


## 2043



----------


## Pirate of Love

po e vazhdoj edhe une me nje Kara -Okey  :ngerdheshje:  edhe ta zgjasim sa nuk ka me  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum



----------


## Pirate of Love



----------


## Ilirana

Pershendetje juve! :me dylbi:

----------


## Ilirana

Ilrana
ps.

Me falni, per nje gabimin teknik...se kam nje qike probleme me tastaure!
Nese keni mundesi, korigjone ju moderatoret po deshet...flm per mirkuptim.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Peshendetje .

*

----------


## Lexuesi_

Prej kur G e kan ba K.  :i ngrysur: 


Une nuk kam Kenke hiq edhe protestoj deri sa te ma lironi Gnë :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora



----------


## Izadora



----------


## Çaushi

Per ata/o qe u pelqen, per vete, dhe per miqt e mi...
P E R SH E N D E T J E....

----------


## Gentian_gr

Pershendetje e jave te mbare Z  Caushi!!

----------


## Çaushi

*Falemderit Gentian, gjithashtu edhe per ty jave, muaj e vit te mbare...*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje Gentian_gr,Serioze,anita340 dhe Arvima.*

----------


## Gentian_gr

Xheni!!

----------


## Çaushi

*Pershendetje Xhenet*....kenga per Ty dhe listen tende, edhe pse ne listen tende po mungoj  une   :buzeqeshje:  !





Ps/ Xhenet, mos je ajo ulur Ti...?  dhe pastaj po i prin valles me shoqet gjate kenges !?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tutankamon

per yllin e vogel

----------

